# All-Inclusive Printing Company



## empyreal (May 1, 2011)

I'm a designer setting out to set up a hardcore clothing company and I've come up with designs and schemes for several different clothing and accessory media. As a core, I'm looking for a company with high quality "soft tees"/slim fits shirts, sleeved & sleeveless v-necks, and tank tops. I have found some services yet I'm one to more rely on recommendations instead of taking a blind leap. Also in my looking, I haven't been able to find any companies that fulfill items such as patterned leather/faux-leather or web belts, flannel button-ups, and all-over patterned baseball caps. Some other items yet not necessarily as pressing include ties, shoe-laces, and other small accessories I could put some touches on. Are these items available through outsourced services or are they exclusive to manufacturing companies? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sky,

1. get a good printer that you can find the "preferred vendors list" in the forum, believe they are very reliable to co-operate, you can start a coversation with some of them and see. Normally, they have the channel to find any quality tees that you need, so you don't have to find tees by yourself, just provide your design and a spread sheet, printer can do the rest work for you. You can save a lot of time to focus on your design work and marketing. 

2. accessories list: as you mentioned, belts, shoe laces, caps, buttons, etc, those accessories you have to look for them by yourself, printers normally don't provide this kind of source service, but rely on yourself, or just find some sourcing agent to help you out. In a simple word, there isn't sole agent or company who can do all of job you need. 

3. sometimes, you may need customized service for your product, by then, you could contact the manufacturer directly or find the sourcing agent to do for you. 

Good luck.

Bill


----------

